# To all my friends !!



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Well its come down to this...I am shutting down all of the tanks I have .
I must move by April first and wish to have most every thing out 3 weeks prior to that for painting and stuff.
I will be having a fish sale on Sunday . I would also like to see if some one ( not just anyone  ) could entertain the thought of rehoming my Chichlids. Untill I get a tank up and running for them up north ..Note it could be a while ..mid summer at the latest...think that one over ....could supply equipment ...Thanks
Prices will be most resonable ( I will post a list tomorrow ( just did one up and lost it in cyber space ... ) 
Large fish ( silver dollars...loaches Rapheals and banjos etc.etc. 5 bucks ( buy 2 get 1 free ) mix and match even...all others will be a buck or so each with same deal... Some will be free fish ...lol some wont! .....you must bring buckets or its an additional 5 bucks and kick in the pants 
This will be on Sunday... NOON on...NOTE !!!! there is a Nucks game at 3 ....Your ALL welcome to come early and stay for it or come for it and fish scraps . 
I will have a list of free fish IE ...all the red empress fry you can catch .
I am keeping just a few to rehome ie.mascara barbs...

SO please keep this in mind if you need something to do on SUNDAY!!

Time...noonish in case ya missed it ....Will post all fish I can ID up on the forsale section tomorrow with fish in groups according to price. 
To keep things fair some groups will have a max on them..ie NO you cant have all the clown loaches ...I want to share them with you guys..

MODS
This is NOT!! a 4 sale add ....I want it here for my friends to see first!!
I will post as an add tomorrow with defined prices and complete list.
hope your okay with that ...if not please send a MOD of MY choice to whip me .
your pal Aquaman


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> NO you cant have all the clown loaches ...


oh darn...
i want all the clown loaches~~

i hope you will still be around the forum after shutting down your fish tanks.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

That kinda sucks Bill, but now you will get a fresh start when you get back into it. I hope to make it out even just to say hey on Sunday. 
I hope everything works out as planned and happy new year.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Glad I was able to meet up with you before Christmas.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

hope all goes well bill


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Did your kids talk you into moving up there with them, Bill? Don't they know how much we need you down here for fixing stuff?  

I hope that all goes well with your move. I'm going to miss you here in Vancouver.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Where is it that you're going Bill? 

I hope that you'll still have a high speed Internet connection so that you can stay plugged in and active in BCA!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Bill.

I am sorry to hear of your temporary hiatus from the hobby. A mutual friend told me of your decision a couple of days ago. Unfortunately, I will not be able to rehome any fish as I don't have tank space and I am currently in school (and need to focus my attention there). When you leave, you will be missed locally, as you are quite the hobbyist who has made many friends along the way.

Warm regards,

Stuart


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

yeah very sorry to hear you have to shut it all down bill. You gonna be moving up here? (if he is crazy72, you'll be happy to know we do have high speed internet here, lol). 

Bill I might be heading down there end of march, but it might not be much time left to acquire any good things. but, if you are moving to PG.. there's a potential if we do go down that way, we cuold move some of your stuff up here


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm very sad to hear this! I'm in the process of emptying the 46 of its current stock, and could home some cichlids if they'd be ok in a tank that small.

Lemme know if you need anything.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

katienaha said:


> (if he is crazy72, you'll be happy to know we do have high speed internet here, lol).


Oops I can see that what I wrote might have looked condescending. Sorry if it did. I didn't mean it in a bad way. My inlaws have a house in Ontario, not even up North, and they don't have high speed because it's a rural area. Hence my question. I have been to PG and I fully realise that you guys have it there!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hey bill,

never met ya before, but if you need help moving(loading a truck)  . i am willing to help. just let me know.

thx ben


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

sure glad i met you before you before you moved. Sounds like you will be missed.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys.....Thanks for the comments ...appreciate that !!.I will miss ya all as well. I won't be totaly moved even come April. I plan on staying here as long as I can ( till my dissability runs out and leaves me with O income. ) hopefully till june..ish.! In the meantime I hope to rent a small room somewhere....save some money while I have the chance...then its up north to live with my sister for a while. In the meantime I will be going back and forth setting up tanks ( have to do some joist reinforcing and a few more footings...( peeling up the floors downstairs and add a few things..) ..Ya never know.When thats done I can go hog wild on the rest of the tanks but first I gotta get One set up for fish I hope to have here and there .
I did write a long post last night giving all the reasons for doing this...lol... saved it instead of posting .as it was real long ....LOL BIG surprise  
You know you guys are great and I am not going to be to far away from here ...I mean some one has to stir the pot and jump the gun........keep the fishy people in line....

btw I will not be totaly fishless..I am going to take the 24 x 24 picture frame tank...Should be able to handle that


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Never had the pleasure of doing business with you. Hoping that all goes smooth with the move and re-homing the fish. From what it looks and sounds like you will be one very missed individual on BCA and otherwise. Good Luck with everything.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I was busy all day today and havent checked on BCA till now and i get this surprise!!!!! comon Bill u want me to have tghe baby ealy? lol I actually feel sad that u are living, we dont see each other but i know u are close and now u really gonna b a bit far  but i know how hard it can get sometimes and u have to make changes even if u dont like them.

If u need any help on anything (except for carrying boxes and tanks lol) let me know, i will try to go on sunday and c your tanks before u take them down and also spend some time with u and members. I cant believe it still i am speachless  Luv ya my friend


----------



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

Good luck, where ever your move may take you. Glad to say I have met You and Pepsi during your Xmas holiday trip. And I've even heard of extreme internet up here in the frozen north 
D


----------



## O.C.D Fishies Bank (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi Bill! Sorry to hear that you will be leaving. Candy and I will come by Sunday for a visit.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

It's terrible that your disability funds are running out even though you still have a disability. There's something very wrong about that.

If anyone can reinforce joists and footings and peel up floors, it's you, though. You probably take your talents for granted since you've had them all your life, but many of us can't do things like even when we try out hardest. (I speak from experience, having set fire to a house with a plumbing torch, and having put up walls that weren't square and drywall that was bumpy... My family begged me to stop helping. The fact that our toilet fell through our floor before I even noticed that there was a problem, says something...)

Wherever you go, your neighbours are going to be very happy and fortunate as you have one of the kindest hearts around. I'm glad that you're staying in Vancouver a little bit longer. Let me know if you'd like me to babysit a tank or two for you. I haven't killed any of Scholz's fish yet!



Aquaman said:


> Thanks guys.....Thanks for the comments ...appreciate that !!.I will miss ya all as well. I won't be totaly moved even come April. I plan on staying here as long as I can ( till my dissability runs out and leaves me with O income. ) hopefully till june..ish.! In the meantime I hope to rent a small room somewhere....save some money while I have the chance...then its up north to live with my sister for a while. In the meantime I will be going back and forth setting up tanks ( have to do some joist reinforcing and a few more footings...( peeling up the floors downstairs and add a few things..) ..Ya never know.When thats done I can go hog wild on the rest of the tanks but first I gotta get One set up for fish I hope to have here and there .
> I did write a long post last night giving all the reasons for doing this...lol... saved it instead of posting .as it was real long ....LOL BIG surprise
> You know you guys are great and I am not going to be to far away from here ...I mean some one has to stir the pot and jump the gun........keep the fishy people in line....
> 
> btw I will not be totaly fishless..I am going to take the 24 x 24 picture frame tank...Should be able to handle that


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Franck, for the past 5 years I have been leading online writing workshops for teens around the province. Many families do not have access to high speed internet, even when they are students in an online school that would pay for their connections. It's just not available in some areas. Prince George is a big city, but there are many small communities and areas that don't have high speed internet. When I sat on the District Parent Advisory Council for Nechako Lakes (Vanderhoof, etc)we had to meet by conference call rather than online because some of the parents logged in from communities that only had dial-up. Even the vice principal of the online school had only dial-up from her home.

I thought that your comment was sensitive, not condescending. We who live in the Metro area often take everything for granted.



crazy72 said:


> Oops I can see that what I wrote might have looked condescending. Sorry if it did. I didn't mean it in a bad way. My inlaws have a house in Ontario, not even up North, and they don't have high speed because it's a rural area. Hence my question. I have been to PG and I fully realise that you guys have it there!


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Bill...sorry to hear you leaving. Our loss, PG's gain.

Wish I had room to fish sit your cichlids or rehome your other fish.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

sorry to hear your leaving Bill! hopefully i'll get a chance to see you again before you move, maybe i'll stop by one day with a couple papers


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

hey Bill, that sucks man! that's a lot of tanks that you're shutting down. big tanks! well, maybe i can pick up the rest of the angels you have when you're ready or if you still have them. the angels i got from you are doing just fine and getting fat.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Good luck on the sale Bill.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Bill,

We've never met... but I've enjoyed your posts. _Everyone_ I meet says good things about you and your aquariums.

bon chance, Storm


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

sorry to hear this ol buddy ! and i do mean old !! lol

hope to see ya before u leave , maybe come pick up a few fish and watch the nucks ?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

wow..sorry to hear. come talk to me before you leave. i may have an idea for you. is it right in prince george your gonna live? 
hope all goes well..hopefully you will be able to come down for visits. or at least socialize on here.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

he's not goin as far as PG  I wont say though, in case he's doin this on purpose.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

BubBleBee said:


> Never had the pleasure of doing business with you. Hoping that all goes smooth with the move and re-homing the fish. From what it looks and sounds like you will be one very missed individual on BCA and otherwise. Good Luck with everything.


theres aways Sunday  3 free fish of your choice ( excluding my big Cichlids )...just for you !!
thanks for the wellwishes


Claudia said:


> I was busy all day today and havent checked on BCA till now and i get this surprise!!!!! comon Bill u want me to have the baby ealy?
> i will try to go on sunday and c your tanks before u take them down and also spend some time with u and members. I cant believe it still i am speachless :Luv ya my friend


NO Claudia enjoy it a long as you can lol..Hey I will come down now and then I will make a list and you will be on it.! HOPE to see you Sunday..



doogie said:


> Good luck, where ever your move may take you. Glad to say I have met You and Pepsi during your Xmas holiday trip. And I've even heard of extreme internet up here in the frozen north


LIkewise Doug ! You have that tank of mine filled up yet  ( hey guys doogie has an awesome bow front ) give that little dog of yours a bum rub for me . You will be a regular stop for me when I go visit the grandkids !


O.C.D Fishies Bank said:


> Hi Bill! Sorry to hear that you will be leaving. Candy and I will come by Sunday for a visit.


Great looking forward to it ! remember to grab that worm container when u r here



hp10BII said:


> Bill...sorry to hear you leaving. Our loss, PG's gain.
> 
> Wish I had room to fish sit your cichlids or rehome your other fish.


Thanks ...if you cant rehome any you can always get your a couple of friends 


Mferko said:


> sorry to hear your leaving Bill! hopefully i'll get a chance to see you again before you move, maybe i'll stop by one day with a couple papers


Hey man I am free most days ...your always welcome 


keitarosan said:


> hey Bill, that sucks man! that's a lot of tanks that you're shutting down. big tanks! well, maybe i can pick up the rest of the angels you have when you're ready or if you still have them. the angels i got from you are doing just fine and getting fat.


Angles are all gone ! ..lots of other fish though...just sayin eh...


effox said:


> Good luck on the sale Bill.


thanks ...workin on a list as we speak 


aprils aquarium said:


> wow..sorry to hear. come talk to me before you leave. i may have an idea for you. is it right in prince george your gonna live?
> hope all goes well..hopefully you will be able to come down for visits. or at least socialize on here.


LOL ...Ummm bet its fish related ...will drop by next week ...you should come by here for a peek...see my setups . ...mingle with some fishy people ...that would be awesome!


katienaha said:


> he's not goin as far as PG I wont say though, in case he's doin this on purpose.


 LOL nice to see ya got ny back 
yes I am moving to 100 mile house area ... Not prince George ...its to hard on old bones ....mind you them socks look warm 

Thanks for all the kind words guys ! Didn't realize I was that liked  . 
I am sure some grumpy old guy will come...sayin good riddens ...he knows who he is .
I have a list almost done ...been so busy doin so many things ...will have it up in the clasifieds tomorro ...honest ....I am looking forward to Sunday !


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

How bout this...I will come by on Sunday to say Hi....n bout the fish well we could talk....I have been entertaining the thought of fish for the tank that houses my Redfin Shark and don't know what to put in....maybe u have something that it may get along with....don't know ur address so please PM me. See you Sunday...


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Good luck Bill we met at Tom's House Africancichlids Im Bob I hope we can have a coffee again sometime maybe at his house before you go I understand about Disability running out I broke my back in 2 places and had 3 surgeries and they want to cut me off in may I know how it sucks thats why I have been off too good luck my friend stay strong


----------



## Kalias (Jan 1, 2011)

really bill??!! from what i hear thats a ton of work shutting down all your tanks! sending you well wishes and easy goings for all the work you have ahead of you!


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey bill, 

Sorry to hear that your leaving van and the hobby. Hope to see you here on bca when you do move. Thanks for the top quality fish you've brought to this forum. I love the red empress I got off you a while back. I hope your move goes well, and all works out.

Thanks again

Jason


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I was at Bill's house today. Such amazing fish. Big ones! Small ones! Big tanks! Small tanks!

I know that Bill is hoping to move his tanks and fish up north, but it will take a few trips. *If any of you can offer a temporary home for some of his fish, particularly the bigger ones, I hope that you'll consider it! *That way, he'd be able to move his tanks there, set them up, then come back for his fish. He probably wouldn't be able to replace those fish up north.

I'm looking forward to fostering some of them, but I can only take smaller fish.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I already spoke to him. I will be temporarily housing one of his big tanks (in his bedroom) and with the loaches and cichlids.
He has lots of awesome fish for awesome deals. I hope to see many of you at his place tomorrow


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

I wouldn't mind housing smaller fish but I would be soooooo worried cuz they aren't mine if anything happened to them....Bill your not leaving the hobby are ya??? I was thinking of stoping by tomorrow but don't know where the shindig is...so please PM me your addy....c u tomorrow.


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

ANYONE from Maple Ridge area going to aquamans plz contact me asap. I can not make it out to Van and do want some fish. I will pick up from your house so you don't haft to any further.

thx


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

WELL THATS THE LAST STRAW!!
POOP!
I just spent the last 20 minuets hunched over this stupid computer typing a post with misc fish ..LOST IT ALL ...AGAIN....My back is sore and I am about to punch this thing

Most fish are being rehomed ...fish available ....red tail shark....rainbow sharks ...a small discus..congo tetras ......bleeding hearts....zebra danials sissor tail umm..i forget cray fish ( 2 types ) some baby bristle nose ..a few other fish some ccihlids a..a couple of them...all fish are smaller than 2 inch. ....about 30 fish in all...matbe more .
I hate my computer ...this is like the 3rd or 4th time in the last few days ....maybe because its taking me so long to type them as I am multitasking ...LOL...doing more than one job...poorly !


ADDY....1880 se kent ave vancouver ...bottom of Victoria right to the end beside the fraser river ...go right ..4th build on the left ....ring in number 02.....phone number 778-737-3473....cell number 604-786-2155....

come say hi ...watch some of the game if you like ..


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey, Bill. Sorry that you lost your post. Were you logged out while writing it? That happens to me quite often, and I just log in and it's still there waiting for me to send. 

I'm sorry that your back is sore but you've been making like a pack horse, so I think it's reminding you that you're human. I hope that all goes well with your open house. I was hoping to get over there and even plotted the bus route out, but we have unexpected company. But I'll see you in the next couple of days, hopefully.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

*Bill's address*

In case you're looking for Aquaman's place, to attend his open house today, here's his address. I'm copying it from an earlier post.

ADDY....1880 se kent ave vancouver ...bottom of Victoria right to the end beside the fraser river ...go right ..4th build on the left ....ring in number 02.....phone number 778-737-3473....cell number 604-786-2155....


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL I posted here around 7 or so and thanked several people and at the very end checked my pm for proper spelling of members name and lost it all again ...LOL...I think it is this thread ...ARRRRG!!! .will give an update on all that went on and to thank the guys and Gals who are re-homing like 95% of my fish .
YOU GUYS ROCK !!
Well lets see if this works 
Thankfully a member of a great Forum !! 
bill


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I guess I missed what ever was going on. Sorry to hear that you are leaving. Guess it must have been last Sunday you had people over. I don't get on here as much as I used to. trying to keep my nose clean and have been busy. Plus my hard drive crashed once and then blew up never to work again. Had to have Dave come over and help me AGAIN. I am very sick of computer's as well. If you want you should write it out in an email and email it to yourself then copy and paste it to here. I guess April will have to have a party before you go.*


----------

